# Phillip Seymour Hoffman dead at 46 2/2/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

https://twitter.com/WSJbreakingnews/status/430043025759567872

looks like he died of an overdose


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just a wonderful actor. RIP


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did not follow him very close... don't even remember him in most of what he played in, other than the Mission Impossible bad guy character. 

It is a shame though that there are so many people that die at a younger age due to drugs, alcohol and tobacco. And all of the above is super plentiful in the celebrity industries.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

One of my favorite actors in the few roles I've seen him play. Very tragic.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You would think that living the dream would keep you from doing heroin ... guess he had other ideas .. what a shame


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

A fine actor - one of my favorites was his role in Along Came Polly - he was very engaging and funny. RIP good sir...


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

A shame what people do with fame...wish the best for all those who will be affected by his quick departure from this world.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing performance in Capote.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

What a huge loss.

Loved a lot of his movies. The last one I saw with him was A Late Quartet. Beautiful film. Although I'm sure it's the kind of movie that would annoy non-musicians.


----------

